# warte auf qs.ivwbox.de



## PreSsWuRsT (15. April 2007)

hallo,

habe seit einigen wochen folgendes problem, 

wenn ich quests suchen will oder auf sonstige buttons klicke höhrt der browser auf zu laden und links unten steht "warte auf qs.ivwbox.de

den neuen flash plugin etc habe ich und mit den anderen browsern(inet explorer firefox opera) funktioniert es leider auch nicht.

hat jmd eine idee an was es liegen kann oder wie ich das problem beheben könnte...

danke


----------

